# fish with paddletail newt?



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Could this work? What kind of fish? I was thinking either a blue gourami or a paradise fish or a goldfish. the tank is a 20 gallon with a rather large underwater filter for a 35 gallon. I just want a single fish, or other animal to give my newt a buddy. I would do another newt but paddletail's are extremely territorial to their own kind. any ideas or recommendations?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

dont do it man


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok, I just felt bad for the little guy he is on his own.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

they dont mind being on their own pluss u dont want ur fish trying to eat him if something happens since they are toxic i think. there may be other types of aquatic newts or salamanders u could try to keep with them ill aski the guy i work with today.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Maybe a African Dwarfie?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

f you meant African dwarf frog that would be a massive fail.. the newt is like 8 times larger than the frog do the math. plus the newt lives in water that is chilled at 60 degrees Fahrenheit. not to sound rude but yeah it would not work at all.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

I second the no fish thing, all newts are poisonous to an extent & aggressive. They really don't care if they're alone & you could save some lives! Here's a good little info site: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=2617

Little more in depth: http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Pachytriton/Pachytriton.shtml

Verdict=pretty douchey, best alone. If you want to give him life in his tank, it would be best in the form of food.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

guy i work with said he has kept them with fire bellys no problem


----------

